# I'm interviewing Authors and Artists



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello!

A few years back I ran an interview series on my website. Before I got burned out, I interviewed about 70 authors on my website, most of them I met on this board.

Just today, I'm starting up a new interview series. The guests for my first issue are Chuck Dixon (Yes, the Batman writer), Daniel Arenson, and Elita Daniels.

First of all, I'd love it if you would all take a few moments and read about these great authors: https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/ten-things-we-need-to-know

But, the other reason I'm writing this post is because I am going to need many more authors to interview.

My interviews are not generic. I won't interview anyone who I haven't read at least the free sample of one of their books and enjoyed it. The questions are all individualized and based upon the author and their work.

If you would like to be interviewed in an upcoming issue, post here and let me know. I do expect, if it's anything like last time, I will quickly have more requests for this than time to even reply to everyone, but I will work through the submissions as quickly as possible and hopefully help as many of you as I can.

I'll update this thread when I publish new issues and contact as many of you as I can find the time to.

Thanks!
Noah


----------



## MatNastos (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd love to have an interview! 

-M


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, since you were first, Mat, I'm gonna download the sample of the Cestus Concern!


----------



## Josh Hayes (Feb 23, 2014)

I am also interested in an interview. Thanks for the opportunity.

Josh


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm always up for an interview. Thanks!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Josh and Nicholas, I'm downloading samples!


----------



## Michael McClung (Feb 12, 2014)

Oooh, Daniel Arenson!

Also, I raise my hand for your generous offer


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Noah, I am interested in being interviewed.

Thanks for the potential opportunity.

Terry


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep, very quickly a lot of authors! LOL

But I'll tell you what - first come is not first served, and I'll probably be interviewing roughly 9 authors a month for the foreseeable future, so if the line gets long, no one should let that discourage them. Just let me know that you're interested and when I can I'll be checking out as many of you as I can.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd be up for an interview.


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

If you're interested in horror novels, I'm certainly up for an interview.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Harvey Click said:


> If you're interested in horror novels, I'm certainly up for an interview.


I've written a couple, so that certainly won't disqualify ya!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Noah,

I'd enjoy a chance to be interviewed for your site, as I have a new serial-killer horror novel to promote, The Woodsman.

Hope to hear back from you!

http://www.craig-hansen.com/

craig at craig-hansen.com


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Good to talk to you again, Craig. I hope you're well. I'm downloading the sample.


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

I would enjoy being interviewed! My suspense memoir, "Doctor, Doctor" is on _Suspense Magazine_'s Best of 2014 list (will be in December 2014 issue). Thanks, if chosen!


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

I would love to be interviewed for The Gardener of Baghdad


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm always up for interviews.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Count me in. My books have never been free, but I'll gift one to you.


----------



## spydoctor (Jul 5, 2014)

I'd also love to be interviewed.  My debut novel, Head Games was recently the #2 suspense novel on Amazon.  I'm a screenwriter by vocation so can also speak to the growing wave of writers migrating from film and tv to print, and the differences therein.

thanks!


----------



## SRWitt (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Noah - if you've got room for another horror writer, drop me a line. My book isn't free, but I can get a copy to you if you'd like, just let me know.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

not sure if you're interested in cozy mysteries, but I would love help out!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I've grabbed samples from everyone who has posted in the thread so far. No promises at all to when I might get to look at them all, but they're downloading. 

No need for anyone to gift me full books, I can write a really interesting interview based on a free preview, and besides, I'm an author myself. Between that and all of this interviewing, I'm really not going to have time to read a lot of full books for this series, it will be based almost entirely on the free previews. 

I do prefer if you all try to post in this thread rather than PM me for interviews, unless you really feel you have to, as I don't want to make this more complicated than it has to be.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

...by the way, I very much enjoyed the Chuck Dixon interview. Interesting stuff. Doug TenNapel sometime?


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

First off, Chuck Dixon! Whoo hoo. I love Batman. Got the Bat symbol tattooed on my shoulder for my 25th birthday, in fact.

I'd love to do an interview. I write urban fantasy, and my first-in-series, The Black Parade (seen below) is permafree if you want to check out a sample.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Good timing. I read the interview(s) earlier in the day when Daniel posted a link on FB.

And yes, I'm always up for an interview.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Noah,

I'm currently looking to do a series of interviews as I prepare to launch a Kindle Countdown Deal for _Mindguard_ for Christmas. If you're interested in science fiction authors I would definitely be honored to do an interview.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I write mystery series set in England. I'm interested in being interviewed. Dead Before Morning is on perma-free if you're unsure and want to check it out a bit more.

Thanks for the offer. Brave man, putting it up here, as I'm sure you'll soon be swamped with requests.


----------



## Michael La Ronn (Jun 17, 2013)

I am interested, Noah. Good luck with your interviews.


----------



## Randall Boleyn (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Noah, I just released Wave Links as a new paranormal/fantasy series. I am growing as a interviewee and would enjoy being on your blog.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that at least a couple of you are also reading the interviews!  Feel free to comment on the page. Let Chuck, Daniel, and Elita know what you think of their answers. 

In the meanwhile, I have grabbed free samples or free books from everyone who has posted here. I'm planning on sitting down tonight and looking a couple of them over.


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

If you're interested in Historical Adventure-Romance, I'm down!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> I'm glad to hear that at least a couple of you are also reading the interviews!  Feel free to comment on the page. Let Chuck, Daniel, and Elita know what you think of their answers.


Noah, tried to add a comment regarding the interview with Chuck but it says "You do not have permission to add comments."


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm. Thanks for letting me know. I'll have to look into this...

Update: OKAY, I think I have successfully added a comment form to the bottom of the page. Let me know if it works for you guys.


----------



## Angery American (Aug 24, 2012)

If you're still looking, drop me a note.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Angery American said:


> If you're still looking, drop me a note.


This is a long term project, not an event. I may not get back to everyone in the short term, but I will end up interviewing a LONG list of you. Like I said, I interviewed about 70 authors the first time I did this. You can still find them on my website, listed under "Get to know an author with Noahan author!"


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

If you're interested in Fantasy, I'm down


----------



## Accord64 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm a little late to this party, but I'm interested if you are. I just released "Paladin's Odyssey" (Post-apocalyptic thriller).


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll throw my book into the ring and see if it grabs you. 

Brush With Darkness - historically-inspired fantasy

And there's lots of interview-generating info about me at www.jamiemaltman.com and www.tbrpodcast.com

Good luck with all the previews!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm interested if you decide you like my work The Gastien Series is 5 book historical family saga/drama and There Was a House is a 4 book psychological thriller/drama about 6 people sex-trafficked into prostitution, and their plot for revenge against the owner of the brothel, the house, and the men who use them.


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Maggie Dana (Oct 26, 2011)

I write horse books for middle grade kids and tweens, and I'm game for an interview. 

ps: I learned to ride horses in the middle of England's biggest movie studio. This inside information always produces great questions from interviewers!


----------



## Chris Lord (Feb 22, 2014)

Comment deleted due to new TOS on 27/08/2018


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm interested as well!


----------



## Heide Goody (Oct 24, 2012)

If comic fantasy is of any interest, then I will offer up a PAIR of authors, Heide Goody and Iain Grant. We can talk about the mechanics of co-authoring, but we're very happy to talk about the books too


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Just an update: based on this thread so far, I have reviewed one author's short story on Amazon and written questions for one other. I'm working on it!


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds good to me! I only have the 2 books in my series out, but Book Three should be out soon.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd be down as well!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Just in case ... I'm open to one.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Noah - You can add me to the list - thrillers and SF.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

Sure, I'm down for it. Feel free to check out either of the books in my sig.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

My first fantasy novel is out this week. I'd love to be interviewed


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I've just published new interviews with Scott Allie, Valmore Daniels, and Mat Nastos. I hope you'll all take a look: https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/ten-things-we-need-to-know/issue-2-12814-scott-allie-valmore-daniels-mat-nastos

Starting tomorrow, I need to get to work reading more free previews, because I don't know who my 3 authors for next week will be yet! :O


----------



## MatNastos (Aug 4, 2011)

I had a lot of fun doing the interview...thanks for taking the time out! Also, LOVED the Scott Allie piece!

-M


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Up for an interview any time.  Try either The Silk Code (NY forensic detective and Neanderthals) or The Plot to Save Socrates (time travel).


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd love to be interviewed!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

MatNastos said:


> I had a lot of fun doing the interview...thanks for taking the time out! Also, LOVED the Scott Allie piece!
> 
> -M


Thanks, Mat. You gave some insightful and fun answers. As for Scott - I can't believe I got him! I have to admit a chuckle when I read you talking about Hellboy in your replies, unaware that Scott would be there looking over your shoulder! 

Paul, as a Philosophy major, I've GOT TO at least download the preview for The Plot to Save Socrates!


----------



## RJ Crayton (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd love an interview.  I might even be willing to spill my deepest, darkest secret.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> Paul, as a Philosophy major, I've GOT TO at least download the preview for The Plot to Save Socrates!


Enjoy! You'll find a previously unknown Socratic dialogue in the preview  And here's a page with blurbs from reviews of the novel (scroll a bit down): http://theplottosavesocrates.com


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

RJ Crayton said:


> I'd love an interview. I might even be willing to spill my deepest, darkest secret.


That you don't really reside in Hyattsville, but a nearby suburb?

We already know...

Sincerely,

Google Maps

(Note: It's just a joke, folks...)


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey, guys. Sorry, I've gotten a bit behind. I'm really doing too much! 

Anyway, the plan was/is to do 3 issues a month. I'm not going to have everything ready for Monday, so I'll plan on doing an issue a week from Monday. I'll be contacting 3 more of you from this thread over the next few days. Then, I won't be publishing interviews for a couple weeks, but I will be contacting authors to fill up slots for January.

Thanks!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Add me to the list, please, if you have a spot


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

YES! It would fun and an honor to be featured on your site. Thank you for sharing the book love. ;-)  

I write mostly paranormal romance and urban fantasy. Please check out my books and if you think I'd be a good fit, please let me know.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a new graphic novel coming out this month, the fourth in my mystery series early next year and a new podcast where I read other indie author's stuff, so I have a lot of things to promote. In other words, if you have a spare space...?

(Here's the thread about the podcast. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203467.0.html)


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I would love to be interviewed! I'm a book cover artist as well (see my sig below.)


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

You mention artists as well. Are you interviewing book cover designers, too? I'd be interested if you are.  - Jennifer


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I am absolutely open to interviewing artists as well. 

I have 2 more slots to fill for the Dec 22nd issue, so I'm spending some time reading today and should be contacting a couple of you tonight/tomorrow. After that, there will be a 2 week break from interviews, but I will need 9 more guests for January, and 9 for February, and 9 for March, and 9 for........!


----------



## TheWriter (Oct 1, 2014)

If you are interested in clean content in the sci-fi/romance arena, I would be interested.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright. I should be all set for the Dec 22nd issue, assuming I get answers back from everyone. I am going to need 9 more authors for January though, so I'll keep reading those previews!


----------



## Darren Kirby (Oct 6, 2014)

Count me as interested.  I'm hoping to get close to finished on my current WIP over the next 2 weeks (I have a holiday from my work).  Sounds like fun!


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I'm game if you get around to me (I write fantasy & sci-fi).


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you to everyone new posting in this thread. I make no promises about being quick, but I will take a look at everyone's work eventually.

In the meanwhile, I don't usually upload this late in the day, but it is Christmas week, so scheduling got difficult. issue #3 is up, including Paul Levinson, Nicholas Andrews, and Steve LeBel!

https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/ten-things-we-need-to-know/issue-3-12-21-14-paul-levinson-steve-lebel


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

I'm interested.  I'm releasing a novel next month.  I also have a few short stories coming out in anthologies next year.  Let me know


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Squeeze me in for one of those late January slots if possible, Noah


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Noah,

Just a quick note to say that even though I'm not dropping in here at KB much anymore, I still welcome the interview opp when you get 'round to drawing my name out of the virtual hat. Nothing's changed in that respect...


----------



## lorieadair (Dec 23, 2014)

If you're still looking to interview authors, I'd like to be considered.

Thank you and Happy New Year!

Lorie Adair


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> Thank you to everyone new posting in this thread. I make no promises about being quick, but I will take a look at everyone's work eventually.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I don't usually upload this late in the day, but it is Christmas week, so scheduling got difficult. issue #3 is up, including Paul Levinson, Nicholas Andrews, and Steve LeBel!
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/ten-things-we-need-to-know/issue-3-12-21-14-paul-levinson-steve-lebel


And, let me say, you conduct a superb interview! Definitely brought out some little-known facets of my writerly life!


----------



## drewavera (Apr 24, 2013)

I would love to take part


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

PaulLev said:


> And, let me say, you conduct a superb interview! Definitely brought out some little-known facets of my writerly life!


You were a fantastic guest, Paul. And my copy of The Silk Code just arrived in the mail, so I'm looking forward to reading it! 

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and holiday. There have been 3 issues of the new interview series so far. I hope you've read all of them. Over the course of the next week, I will be contacting a few of you for interviews. The next issue will be Monday January 12th.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> You were a fantastic guest, Paul. And my copy of The Silk Code just arrived in the mail, so I'm looking forward to reading it!


Thanks! And enjoy The Silk Code - give my best to Phil (I'll be resuming writing his fourth novelistic adventures shortly).


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey everybody! It's been a while! I had intended to only take a couple of weeks off, but my computer died and needed replacing, among other issues.

However! I finally have a new issue for you. I hope you'll check it out! And I was lucky enough to be able to feature Katrina Sisowath and this thread's own Craig Hansen!

https://sites.google.com/site/noahsinterviews/home

Yes, I am still looking for more authors for the next issue. So, please, read the new issue and then comment in this thread if you would like to be featured in a future issue!


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Noah, I'd be interested. Of the books in my signature, Love & Bullets is permafree, but drop me a line if you'd like a review copy of something else in my catalogue.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Perry Constantine said:


> Hi Noah, I'd be interested. Of the books in my signature, Love & Bullets is permafree, but drop me a line if you'd like a review copy of something else in my catalogue.


Great, Perry. I downloaded Love and Bullets. I may be in touch.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Noah, I'm also still interested. Let me know if you'd like a review copy of Mindguard.


----------



## BatCauldron (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, Noah.

I'd be interested to do an interview. Let me know if you're interested and I'll be happy to send you a review copy of Monsters of Elsewhere.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Are you still doing these? I'd love an interview!


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd be interested in an interview. Don't be too put off by the subtitle of my book. It was one of my first mistakes as a new writer. The book, while it does have a love story at its core, is way more thriller/suspense and has taken more than a handful of people off guard.


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't know if Christian non-fiction (women's Bible studies) fits with what you are looking for, but I'm always interested in doing interviews.


----------



## PaintedLady (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Noah,

If urban fantasy is something you're interested in, I'd definitely like to raise my hand for this


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Great. I'm downloading free samples from you all. Those of you who posted earlier in the thread, I might yet contact you as well. I am only 11 authors into the series.

I don't actually need review copies in order to do this. Just reading the free sample is enough for writing questions. Could you imagine how much work it would be to read full books for every single interview? :O


----------



## Stewart Matthews (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd love to participate as well, Noah. You can find my book in my sig.


----------

